# Video tutoriales varios



## OmegaMetroid (Feb 23, 2015)

Buenas tardes.
Espero no equivocarme de sección.
Verán, me dedico a ofrecer ayuda a las personas con interés en la electrónica y bueno... como granito de arena por si a alguien le interesase, tengo aquí un vídeo propio sobre electrónica digital básica.

El vídeo trata sobre las puertas lógicas:


----------



## OmegaMetroid (Feb 24, 2015)

Buenas madrugas foro 

En esta ocasión les traigo una clase que estoy realizando yo mismo sobre programación en Arduino. Hasta la fecha de hoy llevo un total de 4 clases, en las que pretendo enseñar a programar totalmente desde cero, con ejemplos prácticos en cada clase para que vean que tiene su "aplicación práctica".

No soy ningún profesor ni tampoco tengo demasiada experiencia, pero me sentiría feliz si tuviese alguna mínima posibilidad de que me comentasen que tal les parece


----------



## OmegaMetroid (Feb 26, 2015)

Buenos días amigos 

En este Tema deseaba compartir con ustedes un tutorial que hice yo mismo en mi taller de electrónica.
Se trata de un inversor de giro de un motor trifásico utilizando 2 pulsadores y 2 contactores.

La práctica no pude grabarla por temas de ruído, pero les aseguro que funciona. Así que les explico la teoría y la simulación en un programa muy bueno llamado Cade Simu ^^

Espero que sea de utilidad, es algo muy sencillito de hacer.


----------



## OmegaMetroid (Feb 26, 2015)

Buenas tardes. Aprovechando que tenía que un proyecto sobre diseño de filtros activos (paso bajo concretamente) aproveché para hacer un tutorial sobre el mismo.

El problema es que observo por Internet de que existen muchas formas de hacerlo, y me gustaría que alguno le echase un vistazo a mi tutorial a ver que opinan ustedes (La simulación en Proteus va bien, pero la frecuencia de corte coincide raro) No estoy muy seguro de si es cosa mía o de Proteus

Muchas gracias ^^


----------

